# Seat tube measurement on 61cm R3 and/or RS?



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello all,

I am trying to find a ball park seattube measurement on a 61cm R3 and RS measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube measured along the seat tube. Any help from all you on a 61cm would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

It's 21" on my 08 RS.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, how tall are you Mark? I wonder if I should be on a 58 or 61.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi, Neal. I'm 6' 4"


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Mark, Thanks for checking.


----------

